# Cute Anime girls in Japan shot with hacked GH2 and Nokton 17.5mm f0.95 lens



## FogLight (Dec 30, 2012)

I guess this is the proper place to post this. The camera was hacked using Ralph_B's Sanity patch. I have been saving for this lens for
just about as long as I have had my camera. Got the lens 3 days ago (wait maybe 2 days ago), and got it outside for the first time yesterday. 
Here is just a bit of what I filmed. I plan on putting together a second video soon for those that want to see more sexy Japanese girls in crazy cute
costumes. Not sure who would want to see such a thing, but they must be out there


----------



## Compaq (Mar 21, 2013)

You rang?


----------

